# Hawaii Pens: Amazon Rose Wood and Koa Burl



## Dan.S.314 (Nov 4, 2012)

I turned these a while ago and finally got some pics up. I got the wood from Dave in Kauii and had a ton of fun with it. Thanks again Dave for giving me the chance to turn such wood. If you like I'll mail you one around christmas. 

I have a question though: I showed these to a lady who owns an art gallery near my house, and she offered to sell them. Problem is, I don't have any idea what these are worth, or what pens usually sell for. I should probably also note: the way they sell art from new artists is in a 50/50 split, so what price would allow me to profit without having them sit for two years?:dunno:

The rosewood:

[attachment=13157]

[attachment=13158]

And the koa burl:

[attachment=13159]

I tried to get a pic of some of the figure close up but light was getting kind of tricky:

[attachment=13160]

Critiques and suggestions welcome.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 4, 2012)

Dan- I think we are missing pictures. ??????


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Nov 4, 2012)

Errr, small problem: for some reason I'm unable to post pics. Not sure why: They are all formated to the right size, so I'm wondering if my computer is having issues.:dunno:


----------



## BarbS (Nov 4, 2012)

Dan.S.314 said:


> Errr, small problem: for some reason I'm unable to post pics. Not sure why: They are all formated to the right size, so I'm wondering if my computer is having issues.:dunno:



Hello Dan-
Posting photos is a bit odd with this format of message board. Maybe this is your problem: you have to first browse and download (Add Attachment) your .jpg, then go up and place your cursor in the message where you want it and scroll down further to 'Insert Attachment into Message.' It takes that additional step, and shows up in your message as a number. Were you doing all this?
Hope to see your pens!
-BarbS


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 4, 2012)

I also have trouble loading pics to this site so I load them to Photobucket and then its as simple as copy and past the link. I know Kevin prefers we not do it that way but as long as you never delete the pics from photobucket, they will always be here on the site.

Price depends greatly on your market and obviously the style of pen and the fit and finish. Being an art gallery, I think you could ask a bit more than you would an Etsy store or other online outlet. We'll be able to better help you once we see the pics!!


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Nov 4, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Dan.S.314 said:
> 
> 
> > Errr, small problem: for some reason I'm unable to post pics. Not sure why: They are all formated to the right size, so I'm wondering if my computer is having issues.:dunno:
> ...



I'll try that again but I think I already tried that. Thanks though.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Nov 4, 2012)

Dan.S.314 said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> > Dan.S.314 said:
> ...



The cursor thing turned out to be the issue. All fixed. Thanks!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 4, 2012)

Those are nice. I personally would sell those in the $25 to $35 range. I dunno how you work that out with a 50/50 split and make any money though. I think I would ask the gallery lady what she thinks she can sell them for.

The platings are a big factor in what you can charge. I assume the top one is chrome which is a good plating. The gold however is gonna wear really fast if the customer uses it regularly. That has to be considered if your gonna gaurantee your work. Try the titanium gold if you wanna use gold, its a very good plating. I try to stick to the titaniums, platinums, rhodium and chrome. There is stainless steel out there too but those are very pricey.

A simple rule of thumb to get you in the ballpark for price is componants + blank X 3. Thats not a perfect science but puts you in the ballpark everytime.


----------



## Patrude (Nov 7, 2012)

Dan.S.314 said:


> I turned these a while ago and finally got some pics up. I got the wood from Dave in Kauii and had a ton of fun with it. Thanks again Dave for giving me the chance to turn such wood. If you like I'll mail you one around christmas.
> 
> I have a question though: I showed these to a lady who owns an art gallery near my house, and she offered to sell them. Problem is, I don't have any idea what these are worth, or what pens usually sell for. I should probably also note: the way they sell art from new artists is in a 50/50 split, so what price would allow me to profit without having them sit for two years?:dunno:
> 
> ...


----------

